# Arachnoholic420's Picture Thread....



## Arachnoholic420 (Mar 25, 2010)

*Arachnoholic420's Photo Thread....*

Hey all... I've always posted pics on the chat and disscusion forum... but not in here... but i guess, this is my time to post and share a few pic's of mine...


So here we go no particular order.....
























































My first batch of pics more to come....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shell (Mar 25, 2010)

Great pics and gorgeous spiders  That freshly molted OBT is so purty!

Charlotte's possible boyfriend is pretty stunning too  lol


----------



## BCscorp (Mar 25, 2010)

Nice pics! 
cool collection too.


----------



## ametan (Mar 25, 2010)

Great pics. What kind of enclosure is that you've got going on for the A avic?


----------



## sharpfang (Mar 25, 2010)

*LOL - About Time*

I have some left-over items for you to put on that Scale 
{Legal Canadian shipment for Spring - In-the-works}
2 the A. Versi: What Time is It! ???  

Beautiful Pics :clap: - Jason


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Mar 26, 2010)

Shell said:


> Great pics and gorgeous spiders  That freshly molted OBT is so purty!
> 
> Charlotte's possible boyfriend is pretty stunning too  lol




Tnx he's one of my fav's too... Hehehe You know she wants him.... and he wants her lol.... so you know what???  you need to muster up some breeding skills... so we can have more stunning little guys...



BCscorp said:


> Nice pics!
> cool collection too.


tnx... glad u like em.... there's more to come....



ametan said:


> Great pics. What kind of enclosure is that you've got going on for the A avic?



tnx.. the enclosure, i used was a clear container, semi jar type. i had purchased it at a dollar store here... im not sure if you can get it in your area....  




sharpfang said:


> I have some left-over items for you to put on that Scale
> {Legal Canadian shipment for Spring - In-the-works}
> 2 the A. Versi: What Time is It! ???
> 
> Beautiful Pics :clap: - Jason


Jason!!!!  do i smell Pokies???? hmmm..... pm send me details.....

Um... the time is 4:20..... lol  Hehehe....  how bout this one??
sorry  kinda out of focus...








Tnx 
Armando


----------



## Redneck (Mar 27, 2010)

Well I have to agree with Jason on this one... It is about dang time!! Great photos! I am pretty much jealous of your collection now..  :drool:


----------



## Ms.X (Mar 27, 2010)

Arachnoholic420 said:


>


Very pretty little _P. formosa_!  You just reminded me that I need one :}  I could just not be looking closely enough, but I don't see any banding on your _A. geniculata_ legs.  Do you have other photos that you could share of him/her?


----------



## Ariel (Mar 28, 2010)

Nice collection! You're pokies are awesome! Specially that _P. miranda_!!! Keep the photos comin'


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Mar 28, 2010)

Redneck said:


> Well I have to agree with Jason on this one... It is about dang time!! Great photos! I am pretty much jealous of your collection now..  :drool:


   Hey didnt i tell you.... im the master of keeping up with yesterday.... lol that is called procastination....lol well im also glad, that you like my collection tnx.. i got tons more pics to come....




Ms.X said:


> Very pretty little _P. formosa_!  You just reminded me that I need one :}  I could just not be looking closely enough, but I don't see any banding on your _A. geniculata_ legs.  Do you have other photos that you could share of him/her?


yes they are great  pokies....... glad to spark the thought.... anyway tnx for the + comment.... 
Well here's another pic of my A genic..... hope this shows the bands that your looking for....???











Ariel said:


> Nice collection! You're pokies are awesome! Specially that _P. miranda_!!! Keep the photos comin'


Tnx... will do, once i organize my photobucket account... thank for viewing...


----------



## Ms.X (Mar 28, 2010)

Thank you for the additional picture!  I could be wrong (nothing new there), but I don't think that your _A. geniculata_ is labeled correctly.  It looks more like an _A. chacoana_ to me.  Please don't think I'm trying to upset you, it was just an observation.  I did look through the _Acanthoscurria_ photos here on ab, and I thought maybe you might want to have a look as well:
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=43508

Keep the photos coming


----------



## Boysie (Mar 28, 2010)

Yup! My money would be on  A chocoana. She looks exactly like my massive (and i mean massive) female. But colour and photo's alone shouldn't be used has a possitive ID......

Cheers!


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Mar 28, 2010)

Ms.X said:


> Thank you for the additional picture!  I could be wrong (nothing new there), but I don't think that your _A. geniculata_ is labeled correctly.  It looks more like an _A. chacoana_ to me.  Please don't think I'm trying to upset you, it was just an observation.  I did look through the _Acanthoscurria_ photos here on ab, and I thought maybe you might want to have a look as well:
> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=43508
> 
> Keep the photos coming


Hey thats no prob... no offence taken... it couldn easily have been mislabled, or not identified properly....  ill go and take a look... 
tnx for viewing my thread....



Boysie said:


> Yup! My money would be on  A chocoana. She looks exactly like my massive (and i mean massive) female. But colour and photo's alone shouldn't be used has a possitive ID......
> 
> Cheers!


Can you post some pics of your chocoana?/ just would like to see and compare... tnx

peace
Armando


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Mar 29, 2010)

*Next batch of photos!!!*

So here's a few more...




























































































this it for now hope you all enjoy!!!


----------



## ametan (Mar 29, 2010)

Is it just me or are all pics of H lividum a threat display? Don't believe I've ever seen one just sitting still looking pretty.


----------



## Edd Eskimo (Mar 29, 2010)

Where Itachi!?!? Lolz...You got some great looking T's there! And some Great Pics. too... Keep them coming!


----------



## Koh_ (Mar 29, 2010)

nice collections man! all look healthy too.

btw, im not an expert but your 'a.geniculata' looks more likely A. brocklehursti..
if im wrong, someone please correct me.
Thanks!


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Mar 29, 2010)

Koh_ said:


> nice collections man! all look healthy too.
> 
> btw, im not an expert but your 'a.geniculata' looks more likely A. brocklehursti..
> if im wrong, someone please correct me.
> Thanks!


Tnx... glad you noticed!!! i like to keep em as healthy as they can.....!!! about the A genic.... no worries... some one else pointed out.... that she looks like chacoana.... ill put up more pics if that would help.... 
now you guys are making me wonder if she is a genic... but im positive she is......

well if im or we are wromg pls correct us...

Tnx
Armando


----------



## Boysie (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi Armando,

I've posted up my A chacoana pics. I've started my own picture thread and the first pics i've put up are of my chacoana for you. 

You can clearly see the difference in leg banding from my 'T' if you compare it to a geniculata.

And also the similarities to the 'T' you have and my chacoana.

My picture thread is titled  Boysie's babies pic's.

If you would like better pic's or ventral shots let me know and i'll TRY and take some. (she's got a slight attitude problem)

Hope this helps.....

Boysie


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Mar 29, 2010)

Boysie said:


> Hi Armando,
> 
> I've posted up my A chacoana pics. I've started my own picture thread and the first pics i've put up are of my chacoana for you.
> 
> ...


tnx... it did help... i posted on your thread.... tnx again.....


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Mar 29, 2010)

*a few more....*

some more pics.....































i hope you all enjoyed as much as i did.... tnx for viewing....


----------



## Bosing (Mar 30, 2010)

great collection! more pics! more pics! lol


----------



## seanbond (Mar 30, 2010)

awesome thread and name dude!


----------



## Hobo (Mar 30, 2010)

Yes, I agree, awesome name.
Oh and Ts too. Makes me want to pick up a C. elegans (a real one this time!)


----------



## Boysie (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi Armando,

Yeah mate i agree now. That picture you posted on my thread looks like a geniculata. It is definatly different to my chacoana. Glad you liked her mate and i'm gonna post more pics tonight.

You got some stunning spid's by the way dude.....

Peace.


----------



## Teal (Mar 30, 2010)

*Cute C. elegans! I can't wait for mine to get bigger *


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Mar 30, 2010)

Edd Eskimo said:


> Where Itachi!?!? Lolz...You got some great looking T's there! And some Great Pics. too... Keep them coming!


lol Itachi got killed by Sauke... lol jokes... havent had a chance to add on this thread i actually do have another regalis that is named Sauke....... will put his picks soon...



Bosing said:


> great collection! more pics! more pics! lol


Tnx... lol k.... i got a few more coming....



seanbond said:


> awesome thread and name dude!


Tnx... glad you like it...



Hobo said:


> Yes, I agree, awesome name.
> Oh and Ts too. Makes me want to pick up a C. elegans (a real one this time!)


Tnx... yes, you should.... their not that costly at the moment.... their great as long as you dont mind staring at  a little spec of a t... So why was the c elegans not real??? you picked up a fake one????
 Dont worry if i win the roll up the rim... ill upgrade you ref box to a gazeebo... and hook u up a ton of c elegans....



Boysie said:


> Hi Armando,
> 
> Yeah mate i agree now. That picture you posted on my thread looks like a geniculata. It is definatly different to my chacoana. Glad you liked her mate and i'm gonna post more pics tonight.
> 
> ...


Hey man no worries... thats why we have the boards....... Big up to AB!!!! 
well i might say your T's  lookin great... For sure a great collect as well... glad you liked my pics... i also enjoyed peepin thru your thread... tnx again 



Teal said:


> *Cute C. elegans! I can't wait for mine to get bigger *


Tnx Teal.... I know it took some time to get mines to molt that size.... she's still 1/4" stretched out max... lol cute little buggers....


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Mar 31, 2010)

*and more....*

a few more pic's....























































k i guess this is it for now.... more after easter...tnx for viewing...


----------



## Teal (Mar 31, 2010)

*Yeah, I've had my little guy for.. 6 months? and she is only 1/4" too.. and just molted to that! lol

Your Ts all have really cool names! *


----------



## sharpfang (Mar 31, 2010)

*O.K. Now this is Enough {smile}*

I think We ALL need 2 Help do an INTERVENTION, for This Arachnoholic 

It's cause I Care  LOL - Jason


----------



## seanbond (Apr 1, 2010)

bloody benton, nice one


----------



## Hobo (Apr 1, 2010)

sharpfang said:


> I think We ALL need 2 Help do an INTERVENTION, for This Arachnoholic
> 
> It's cause I Care  LOL - Jason


I'm in. I'll take all the bud, alcohol and Ts... to um, a safe location... yeah.


----------



## sharpfang (Apr 2, 2010)

*You think a Cardboard box is gonna keep it Dry Bud ?*

I'll send a Tarp 2, I guess 

Oh - and that L. Difficillis Drinks more than Hobo, that's 4 Intervention episode #3


----------



## Redneck (Apr 2, 2010)

Great shots bubba! That elegans is super tiny!! I think I need to look into getting some dwarfs.. Though I have had some bad luck with them in the past.. I might give it a try again..


----------



## Hobo (Apr 3, 2010)

Arachnoholic420 said:


> Tnx... yes, you should.... their not that costly at the moment.... their great as long as you dont mind staring at  a little spec of a t... So why was the c elegans not real??? you picked up a fake one????
> Dont worry if i win the roll up the rim... ill upgrade you ref box to a gazeebo... and hook u up a ton of c elegans....


Oh, forgot to answer!
The C. elegans in question is actually a neclace I bought from Bruce.


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Apr 4, 2010)

so your the guy that bought the c elegans and the p irminia.... i remember i was..... ther when he was packing them....  before he shipped those out... great guy.... anyway your lucky to have those... very rare...


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Apr 4, 2010)

Teal said:


> *Yeah, I've had my little guy for.. 6 months? and she is only 1/4" too.. and just molted to that! lol
> 
> Your Ts all have really cool names! *


thank you.... your T's have very unique names as well....



sharpfang said:


> I think We ALL need 2 Help do an INTERVENTION, for This Arachnoholic
> 
> It's cause I Care  LOL - Jason



Jason  ....... i know you care..... but im not going hahaha.....;P
i like it this way...... your not taking me in T less...... i need my daily T fix...



seanbond said:


> bloody benton, nice one


Oh fo sho..... actually i watched this film directed by Quinton Terintino
.. the title was Sukiyaki Danjango Western... i got the name from that movie....  watch it if you like asian flicks....



Hobo said:


> I'm in. I'll take all the bud, alcohol and Ts... to um, a safe location... yeah.


lol are you sure it's gonna be safe with you???;P well i guess it's all yours..... except for my T's.....    



sharpfang said:


> I'll send a Tarp 2, I guess
> 
> Oh - and that L. Difficillis Drinks more than Hobo, that's 4 Intervention episode #3


lol dang my gurl sat ther for a good ten minutes after her molt..... But seriously....  i dont know if hobo can keep up with my T's drinking habbits...lol....



Redneck said:


> Great shots bubba! That elegans is super tiny!! I think I need to look into getting some dwarfs.. Though I have had some bad luck with them in the past.. I might give it a try again..


Thanks Forrest... um glad to see you like my C elegans.... I hear that... it aint like crawfish or shirmp lol ....it's not a begginer t.... very slow growers and very delicate... need to be on it most times...  i check on them every other day... i had five 1/8 sling... now i only have two left... 3 vanished with no clue where or what happened to them........... so good luck...


----------



## sharpfang (Apr 4, 2010)

*Interventions R expensive & time Consuming anyways - LOL*



Arachnoholic420 said:


> Jason  ....... i know you care..... but im not going hahaha.....;P
> i like it this way...... your not taking me in T less...... i need my daily T fix...


Fine, fine then..........We don't wanna drive U Away........I'll be your "Enabler".

 - Jason


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Apr 4, 2010)

*Easter pics*

Happy easter!!! to all....


















































Hope you all enjoyed your easter... thanks for viewing.....


----------



## Teal (Apr 4, 2010)

*Nice shots!

G. pulchripes are really catching my eye lately.. yours is lovely! *


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Apr 5, 2010)

Teal said:


> *Nice shots!
> 
> G. pulchripes are really catching my eye lately.. yours is lovely! *


Thank you... he's great..... always been active and hungry until pre-molt... you should add one to your, already great collection.... like how im gonna need to add a T okerti in my collect.. i've seen your's, and it's gorgeous...


----------



## Teal (Apr 6, 2010)

*Thanks  I am already in love with that little T. ockerti, though I can't even walk past it without it kicking hairs.. grr!

If I could find a juvie/adult G. pulchripes, I would definitely go for it... but right now, I'm pretty much done with slings (bored with it, you could say). *


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Apr 6, 2010)

*Pokie thread....*



FYI this T molted twice in four week's....

just wanted to share some fresh pics.. i didnt catch the act this time... never the less it was still a sucessful one... anyway im just glad to see, it's starting to show more of the yellow markings...





























































Peace
Armando


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Apr 9, 2010)

*another pic*

i had to add this pic "Akimaru" she just molted...  this was my first pic of her a few days after...





 more to come .....


----------



## Redneck (Apr 10, 2010)

Great shots!


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Apr 11, 2010)

Redneck said:


> Great shots!


Tnx man.... still working on the rest of the formosa pics....
so more pics to come... 

peace!!!


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Apr 13, 2010)

Well unfortunately the formosa pics will be delayed a bit!!!!  You'll get to see them next....But for now,....... because this guy decided he wanted to molt....



















im just glad he made it thru the molt with out any issue's...
i thought march was good ... but april's has been very entertaning with molt's as well.... My PF regiment is working great for my slings....


----------



## Bosing (Apr 13, 2010)

congrats on the GBB molt! They are really beautiful!


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Apr 22, 2010)

Tnx.... was really excited when i seen him flip over.... then wow what bright colours...


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Apr 22, 2010)

I thought, i should squeeze these in before i hit my B@%G opp's... I meant the sack... it has been about a week since i last put up some pics... Well here you go.... hope you all enjoy!!!































Thank's for viewing....

Peace
Armando


----------



## Marvin (Apr 22, 2010)

Awesome shots man! You have some really great Ts, but I gotta admit, I don't like it when you use so much text on the pictures. Makes it harder to focus on the details of the T  Just my opinion


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Apr 22, 2010)

My favorite part of your pics are the fonts (deftone font is my fave) and the bright colors. Looks like something out of a vintage magazine or a Tarantino/Rodriguez flick. Don't change a thing. Different is good. Five of these things *****

-ben


----------



## Terry D (Apr 22, 2010)

*Great Collection!*

Arachnoholic420, Man, that's some kinda collection you got going there! The mm cancerides looks great. Btw, I agree with koh on brocklehursti for the Acanthoscurria on the 1st page. She looks really large in one pic. How big is she?

Keep the pics coming, :clap:

Terry


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Apr 22, 2010)

Marvin said:


> Awesome shots man! You have some really great Ts, but I gotta admit, I don't like it when you use so much text on the pictures. Makes it harder to focus on the details of the T  Just my opinion


    First off... tnx im glad you like my T's.... So for the font's sorry bro.... But i wont change em... it's just the way i like it!!! The way they are reflect's on my personality/character... if i didnt do that... It wouldn't be Arachnoholic's Photo Thread...  my pics would be just another T pic with no ownership any one can take and use ... i like having my own personal signature on it....  so it prevents ppl from stealing your pic and claiming it for their own.... more work for them to try and edit... not just copying and pasting it...  Tnx for your input... Peace....



x Mr Awesome x said:


> My favorite part of your pics are the fonts (deftone font is my fave) and the bright colors. Looks like something out of a vintage magazine or a Tarantino/Rodriguez flick. Don't change a thing. Different is good. Five of these things *****
> 
> -ben


   Tnx  Ben....  you got a good eye.... Im pretty sure your very artistic as well... i enjoy editing my pic's and putting my own touch to it.... yes iam a fan of vintage poster's,  Also i am a big fan of Tarantino/Rodriguez flick's... so you know where i get my some of my swag... Hold up do you know me??? or something???  how do you know so much about me?? With just by looking at the font's on my pic???? lol peace....



Terry D said:


> Arachnoholic420, Man, that's some kinda collection you got going there! The mm cancerides looks great. Btw, I agree with koh on brocklehursti for the Acanthoscurria on the 1st page. She looks really large in one pic. How big is she?
> 
> Keep the pics coming, :clap:
> 
> Terry


Tnx Terry.... yes she is a Tank... The last time i measured her. She was just a little under 8".... Well i've done a lot of comparing and she still looks like a  A genic to me.... someone also once said she's a chaccoana... 
Anyway im glad you enjoyed the pics... tnx again....

PEACE 
Armando


----------



## ametan (Apr 22, 2010)

The "take me to your leader" pic is one of the cutest, funniest things I've seen on here for a while. I'm almost tempted to steal it for my desktop.


----------



## J.huff23 (Apr 22, 2010)

Your GBB is beautiful!


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Apr 22, 2010)

ametan said:


> The "take me to your leader" pic is one of the cutest, funniest things I've seen on here for a while. I'm almost tempted to steal it for my desktop.



Ohhh tnx..... Hehe...  I give you permission  It's your's.... ill send you a copy... if you would like one....... or just copy it from here .... im glad his brainwashing powers are working ( Put Me On Your DeskTop)lol 

Cheers
Armando





J.huff23 said:


> Your GBB is beautiful!


Thanks Bro..... now i just need to find a nice gurl for her....

Peace 
Armando


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Apr 23, 2010)

*Much appriciated.... never neglected...*

Even though this one web's up the whole enclosure and is very shy to show it's self... It is still one of my favorite T's in my collect!!! Also I barely see any H mac's pic arround... So i figure id share my H mac pics.. So here are some sub/adult pics of my H mac.....just wanted to share a pic of Orochimaru That had just recently molted, about 4 days ago...

























Tnx for viewing!!! 

Peace 
Armando


----------



## J.huff23 (Apr 23, 2010)

I love H.macs but they are so reclusive and slow growing.


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Apr 23, 2010)

You got that right..... from the last week of jan... and only until now, she gave me a molt....  3 1/2 month's.... that's \ how long it took for her to grow from 3" - 3 3/4"... they are slow growers for sure....


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Apr 24, 2010)

Arachnoholic420 said:


> Tnx  Ben....  you got a good eye.... Im pretty sure your very artistic as well... i enjoy editing my pic's and putting my own touch to it.... yes iam a fan of vintage poster's,  Also i am a big fan of Tarantino/Rodriguez flick's... so you know where i get my some of my swag... Hold up do you know me??? or something???  how do you know so much about me?? With just by looking at the font's on my pic???? lol peace....


Haha. That is hilarious. I guess it's like they say, "A picture is worth a thousand words". I'm a detail oriented dude and an artist as well. I don't know you but by the looks of that hawt G-Shock piece I'd say I may as well. I've been rockin' one for a little over a year now. Bright red and loud lookin'. What else are you into? Oh, and just to keep on topic I love how you matched the color tone of the font to the H. maculata. Nice touch! 
Later, 
-ben


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Apr 27, 2010)

x Mr Awesome x said:


> Haha. That is hilarious. I guess it's like they say, "A picture is worth a thousand words". I'm a detail oriented dude and an artist as well. I don't know you but by the looks of that hawt G-Shock piece I'd say I may as well. I've been rockin' one for a little over a year now. Bright red and loud lookin'. What else are you into? Oh, and just to keep on topic I love how you matched the color tone of the font to the H. maculata. Nice touch!
> Later,
> -ben


Interest... man too many to list... but as an artist i try... i dont perform... im more behind the scene....... Tnx again.... oh by the way if i used any other colour tone, it wouldnt have been YUK!!!!


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Apr 27, 2010)

*A. versi showing some true color's....*

Im loving these guy's at the moment... My female A versi is starting to show her true colors..  but her partner seems to be a little late on his molt... so i can only post her pic and not his... but his will soon to follow...

all the pic's are taken in sequence just before she ran in her hide....

Temari
























This last pic is... her going in to tubeweb hide






Thanks for peepin thru my pics...

Peace,
Armando


----------



## J.huff23 (Apr 27, 2010)

Nice. I love versi's!


----------



## seanbond (Apr 28, 2010)

nice kollect!


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (May 1, 2010)

J.huff23 said:


> Nice. I love versi's!


Im starting to fall in love with them as well... they are my second fav species...



seanbond said:


> nice kollect!


Tnx bro.. you've got a fine asian sp collect as well..... glad you like em...


Peace,
Armando


----------



## ametan (May 1, 2010)

Versis are so pretty. Yours sits a lot better for pics than any of my avics, even if she ran away pretty quickly.


----------



## VinceG (May 1, 2010)

Amazing collection! 
:drool:


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (May 1, 2010)

ametan said:


> Versis are so pretty. Yours sits a lot better for pics than any of my avics, even if she ran away pretty quickly.


 i just got quick fingers......


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (May 1, 2010)

Vince89 said:


> Amazing collection!
> :drool:


Thanks for peepin my thread bro!!! glad you enjoyed.... Also welcome to the boards....


----------



## seanbond (May 3, 2010)

setups lookn nice n natural


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (May 7, 2010)

Just some new addition's.....

Got this my pair of L. violaceopes.. Here is Kenji and Kira....













more pics to come tnx for peepin...


----------



## seanbond (May 8, 2010)

kenji and kira look great!


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (May 9, 2010)

I just notice that you're actually holding your maculata, nice. I had the guts one time to do that, mine is a demon, and she darted up the wall. YIKES!!! She was flashing gang signs the whole time and I'm pretty sure I filled my pants. Anywho... Love the juxtaposition between the G-Shock and the H. mac. Talk about old vs. new school! I need another G-Shock. Geek is so cool.


----------



## fartkowski (May 9, 2010)

Nice lookin collection you got
Nice pictures as well.


----------



## Teal (May 10, 2010)

*Gorgeous pair! *


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (May 10, 2010)

seanbond said:


> setups lookn nice n natural... kenji and kira look great!


Tnx... your setups are great as well... Natural is the ideal look....



x Mr Awesome x said:


> I just notice that you're actually holding your maculata, nice. I had the guts one time to do that, mine is a demon, and she darted up the wall. YIKES!!! She was flashing gang signs the whole time and I'm pretty sure I filled my pants. Anywho... Love the juxtaposition between the G-Shock and the H. mac. Talk about old vs. new school! I need another G-Shock. Geek is so cool.


Haha... you noticed.. she been good to me so far... i barely got any of my t"s bolt on me... So far i got good luck when handling my T's... G Shock time piece's.... cant have enough just like T's... Thanks i love that side by side shot as well...



fartkowski said:


> Nice lookin collection you got
> Nice pictures as well.


Thank you sir!!!... You've got a serious collect as well... one to be inspired with.... and you also take great shots....




Teal said:


> *Gorgeous pair! *


Tnx Teal... hope these guy's end up makin lot's of babies... so they can be enjoyed by everyone.... not just me.....


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (May 11, 2010)

a few more 



















Rehoused


----------



## Ariel (May 11, 2010)

Your H. mac is so gorgeous and kira is an absolute cutie.


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (May 12, 2010)

Ariel said:


> Your H. mac is so gorgeous and kira is an absolute cutie.


Tnx i agree 100%.. their both lookers...


----------



## crawltech (May 12, 2010)

Nice!!!....killer pics!...some of my fave sp.'s


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (May 14, 2010)

crawltech said:


> Nice!!!....killer pics!...some of my fave sp.'s


Tnx!!! Glad you like em....   So out of all the T's you own... which one's are your most favorite sp?? If you ask me that same question...  it would be hard one to anwer.. i love em all the same...... it's kinda hard to choose:?


----------



## seanbond (May 15, 2010)

luv the names, sound like ninjas, hahah.


----------



## sharpfang (May 15, 2010)

**Lurkin' about**

 {sticking toungue-out} - Jason


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (May 16, 2010)

Glad to see your back!!!  where have  u been bro??


----------



## sharpfang (May 16, 2010)

*Thanks!*

But, I was Lurking the whole time.......like a Toronto Sasquatch :1:

And those weren't Maple Leafs that I was stepping on


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (May 19, 2010)

Thank's to Protectyaaaneck for picking her name!!! Very well suited for this gal... tnx again!!!

So here she is.....



















I hope you all enjoy... tnx for viewing!!

Peace
Armando


----------



## super-pede (May 19, 2010)

Beautiful little nigerium you got there.She's a real looker.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (May 19, 2010)

Wow, lol.  I didn't think you were actually going to pick that one.


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (May 19, 2010)

super-pede said:


> Beautiful little nigerium you got there.She's a real looker.


Oh for sure she a fine lady........ Tnx



Protectyaaaneck said:


> Wow, lol.  I didn't think you were actually going to pick that one.


Hehe that name stuck to me like glue.... couldnt get it out of my head... it was too entertaining, for it not to be used.... all the other names faded in my memory. after a few days...... tnx again!!!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (May 20, 2010)

No problem, glad I could be of help. She's a gorgeous lady.  Can't wait to get more of these.


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (May 20, 2010)

here's is my p irminia Sakura... an eating pic and playing on a bamboo stick....













sorry about the two pic's per post, haven't had much time to edit my pics's....
anyways hope you all enjoyed...

Peace 
Aramndo


----------



## crawltech (May 20, 2010)

Dude that last pic rocks!...lol


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (May 20, 2010)

crawltech said:


> Dude that last pic rocks!...lol


Tnx. This pic is banana's...  This actually reminds me of the poster from the movie E.T.


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Jun 10, 2010)

*He finally Matured!!!*

Just wanted to share my mature male Psalmopoeus cambridgei... he has hooked out and ready for some action....


Well here he is Kabuto.....

























and last but not the least... this one is my fav in this shoot...







now time to find him a date.... that's all folk's.... 

Peace..
Armando


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Jun 28, 2010)

Just wanted to share... a few additions...

























that's all folk's...


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jun 28, 2010)

Nice additions man, both females?


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Jun 28, 2010)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Nice additions man, both females?


The robustum for sure... But that pulcher not sure looking male to me not 100% waiting for a molt.... thanks Jason....

peace,
Armando


----------



## BCscorp (Jun 29, 2010)

great pics man!


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Jun 29, 2010)

BCscorp said:


> great pics man!


Tnx Bro... how's your E. olivacea keepin?

Peace,
Armando


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Jul 5, 2010)

So here are some more pics that i took recently...
hope you enjoy them as much as i do...

Here's the order they go by.. i didnt get a chance to any tag them....


P. formosa female Kiba
















P. formosa male Akimaru
















P. regalis female 1 Sasuke
















L. violaceopes female Asia
















P. regalis female Madara


























P. miranda Kurenai




































Peace,
Armando


----------



## VinceG (Jul 5, 2010)

I love the Miranda! Nice shots!


----------



## Hobo (Jul 5, 2010)

Nice shots...!
Loving the P. miranda purple!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jul 5, 2010)

Sweet shots man.  You got quite the collection of arboreals going.


----------



## BCscorp (Jul 5, 2010)

Great pics and nice spiders...you love the pokies as I do.


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Jul 5, 2010)

Vince89 said:


> I love the Miranda! Nice shots!


Tnx... yes me too... One of my starting five...



Hobo said:


> Nice shots...!
> 
> Loving the P. miranda purple!


Hmmm yum yum... purple oop's not that purple....
tnx bro... 



Protectyaaaneck said:


> Sweet shots man.  You got quite the collection of arboreals going.


Yezzir tnx... i got more shots just for you... more arbo's tnx Jason..
You've got a great collect of T's as well, Not just arboreals.....



BCscorp said:


> Great pics and nice spiders...you love the pokies as I do.


Thank you... Of for sure i do...
I gotta have them all.... well thats the plan:?...l...

Peace'
Armando


----------



## fartkowski (Jul 5, 2010)

Nice pictures
I get the feeling you kinda like pokies
Hahahahahaha.
Only a few more to go


----------



## Terry D (Jul 5, 2010)

Armando, Crazy sick collection! Too bad I missed out on the mature robustum train this time around. Hopefully there will be another.

Cheers,

Terry


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Jul 5, 2010)

*More Pic's...*

Ok here are more shots.... as it goes... Arbo's...

L. nigerrimum female Cutie Pie

























L. violaceopes male































P.irminia female Sakura


























P. fasciata u/s 2.5"

























P. ornata u/s 1.5"

























P. pederseni 2"




















Chilobrachys sp. Penang u/s 1"



















hope you enjoyed....

peace,
Armando


----------



## Mook (Jul 6, 2010)

Damm nice of what!!!
I really like this L. nigerrimum female "Cutie Pie"
I have never seen a female until know. 
Looking great.


----------



## BCscorp (Jul 6, 2010)

again...very nice!


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Jul 6, 2010)

fartkowski said:


> Nice pictures
> I get the feeling you kinda like pokies
> Hahahahahaha.
> Only a few more to go


Heheh Cris, tnx... Pokies who me?....nah not really... what makes you think that...;P
Yezzir... counting them down..... one by one....



Terry D said:


> Armando, Crazy sick collection! Too bad I missed out on the mature robustum train this time around. Hopefully there will be another.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Terry



Oh dont worry, That train comes arround... but not often,
You just gotta make sure youre at the station when it stops....
Tnx... you'll get one in time... She's another one of my starting five... 



Mook said:


> Damm nice of what!!!
> I really like this L. nigerrimum female "Cutie Pie"
> I have never seen a female until know.
> Looking great.


Glad you like her... Tnx...
Great to seeing you arround... 
And being more active on the boards 



BCscorp said:


> again...very nice!


Well thanks again...



Glad you all enjoyed viewing them as much as i do....

Peace,
Armando


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Jul 6, 2010)

*One more...*

OK who doesnt like their P. murinus?:?.... 
Well cause your on your own.. on this one...;P
This species are so underated because of their wide availability in our hobby, thus far they are always being over looked because of a bad reputation.... O.range B.itey T.hing... well wouldn't you be upset? If a giant started poking you with a tree trunk while your sleeping.... id got buck wild on that M&^@% F&^%$... That being said...

I love mine's.... Here she is....





































I dont think they get the restpect they deserve.... since there sooo man of then....


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Jul 7, 2010)

*Tapinauchenius sp. santivincenti*

Here is my male Tapinauchenius sp. santivincenti.....





































F.Y.I... just so you know....  i like to keep my T's healthy....


----------



## D3AdB0DYMAN (Jul 7, 2010)

gorgeous spiders the obt is my fav


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Jul 7, 2010)

Hahah glad im not the only one...
Tnx...


----------



## seanbond (Jul 8, 2010)

very nice kollect!


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Jul 9, 2010)

Tnx Sean.. i see your pref in T's are Asain sp's... 
Is it the same in women... Lol hahah...
Just teasin....

Peace,
Armando


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Jul 9, 2010)

Hey mang! Pics are nice and clean but man the trademark fonts and loud colors are slackin'! What's up with that? I came here for that combo that no one else is rockin. 

-ben


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Jul 9, 2010)

Lol... Ben,  My bad... i know... this aint me:?.... The reason behind this is that, im posting clear pic's right now for the genus threads... but only for now... 
I know some shots need my my personal touch;P... So Dont worry i will get back on it!!! once i've completed my genus posts...

Peace Bro,
Armando

P.S. I also wondered why???


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Jul 11, 2010)

Here Ben.... 

H.maculata "Orochimaru"







P. irmina  "Sakura"






Just for you...

Peace,
Armando


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jul 11, 2010)

Nice shots Armando.  I'm diggin the maculata pic.


----------



## Hobo (Jul 11, 2010)

Whoa, that Tapinauchenius is purple too!
You got a lotta purple things...
hahahah.

I agree, nice pic of the mac. Love those guys, dunno why I don't have one yet.


PS. When do we get to see pics of the new MM in his new wedding suit?


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Jul 12, 2010)

Ahhhh.... There we go! No slackin' this time around, maybe a bit rushed though. Something about an iriminia? I hate finishing a project and realizing I goofed on a typo. I'll forgive you though since your crap is so boss!!!! I love it dude. By the way, I put a bit of a personal touch on my centipede feeding video. Go check it out on my youtube page. Link is in my signature. Later bro. Love it as usual. By the way is that the Deaftones font on the irminia?


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Jul 13, 2010)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Nice shots Armando.  I'm diggin the maculata pic.


Tnx... Jason...



Hobo said:


> Whoa, that Tapinauchenius is purple too!
> You got a lotta purple things...
> hahahah.
> 
> ...


Purple is good... lol

What you waiting for go get one... 
:warning having this t will enhance your ninja skills:?... : 

Oh you just wait ..... just finished upload...;P
Are you ready?



x Mr Awesome x said:


> Ahhhh.... There we go! No slackin' this time around, maybe a bit rushed though. Something about an iriminia? I hate finishing a project and realizing I goofed on a typo. I'll forgive you though since your crap is so boss!!!! I love it dude. By the way, I put a bit of a personal touch on my centipede feeding video. Go check it out on my youtube page. Link is in my signature. Later bro. Love it as usual. By the way is that the Deaftones font on the irminia?


Oh geez tnx Ben... Shhh i thought no one noticed good eye bro.. 
Fixed it!!;P 
Cool i'll go check it out....
Yup deftones is the font... 

Peace,
Armando


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Jul 13, 2010)

*Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens*

Well here's a T that I'm gonna miss... My he succeed in his endeavors....
I'm not delaying this any longer... 
Here's my Male that is soon to be married...















































































I wish him all the best...

Peace,
Armando


----------



## Hobo (Jul 13, 2010)

Beautiful boy!
I'm lookin' at these on my phone, so I may be wrong, but he doesn't look mature yet. If not mature, he'll have a good long while yet before he can "tie the knot"!


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Jul 13, 2010)

no not quite this molt... next one perhaps..... lol....


----------



## bluemerlyn78 (Jul 13, 2010)

Beautiful Pics! My H.Mac hides and is shy so I never see her. Nice collection!


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Jul 13, 2010)

bluemerlyn78 said:


> Beautiful Pics! My H.Mac hides and is shy so I never see her. Nice collection!


Oh she's shy too... but she was being nice enough to come out, 
for a photo shoot...

Tnx,
Armando


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Jul 17, 2010)

L.viola....


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Jul 22, 2010)

My Hysterocrates gigas thread...



































































i hope you all enjoyed...


----------



## crawltech (Jul 23, 2010)

Awsom pics ArmAndo!....The H. gigas is a looker for sure....love the velvety look!


----------



## fartkowski (Jul 24, 2010)

Very nice H gigas Armando.
How is the temperment on yours?


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Jul 24, 2010)

crawltech said:


> Awsom pics ArmAndo!....The H. gigas is a looker for sure....love the velvety look!


Tnx... yes love the velvet sheen on her as well.....



fartkowski said:


> Very nice H gigas Armando.
> How is the temperment on yours?


Big Momma... seems to be ok at time's but does show her fangs and strike... On other hand.... the little one should be called an BBT.... 

Tnx Cris...

Peace,
Armando


----------



## Koh_ (Jul 25, 2010)

nice gbb and h.gigas! and nice pics too


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Jul 27, 2010)

Tnx... KOh... I love these guys as well...

Peace,
Armando


----------



## Assassin (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice collection, and really awesome pictures!!!!


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Jul 29, 2010)

Assassin,

Well thank you,  You got some beautiful T's as well..

Peace to that has viewed my thread!!!

Armando


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Aug 1, 2010)

Some more shots....



























Hope you all enjoyed....

Peace,
Armando


----------



## Motorkar (Aug 1, 2010)

The H. gigas and C. cyanopubescens are just beatiful. And awsome pictures!:clap:


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Aug 2, 2010)

Motorkar said:


> The H. gigas and C. cyanopubescens are just beatiful. And awsome pictures!:clap:


Glad you like em Thanks....


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Aug 3, 2010)

Thank you Koh:worship:!!!!  Whom  I got this Beautiful T. blondi from.....

Well here she is... 

















































Thanks all for viewing.... 
I really like her... I think i got a new crush,:} hopefully i can get her a date....

Peace,
Armando


----------



## Koh_ (Aug 3, 2010)

Armando.
nice pics ! she looks real beauty and actually happy. lol
awesome


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Aug 4, 2010)

Koh_ said:


> Armando.
> nice pics ! she looks real beauty and actually happy. lol
> awesome


Thanks for this beauty... yes she's quite content with her new home... she's already trying to get situated.... looking for her new favorite spot to chill....

Peace bro,  hope you have a good trip.... see u soon.... be safe!!!....

Armando


----------



## Motorkar (Aug 5, 2010)

Amazing Blondi pictures! She's real beaty!:clap:


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks Motokar... You also got some awesome shots of your collect.....


Peace,
Armando


----------



## Terry D (Aug 8, 2010)

Armando, Nice, thick-bodied gurlll you got there! :drool:

Terry


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks! Terry.... Yeah this one has quite some gitrh on her....

Nice n thick.... glad i picked her up!!!!

Peace,
Armando


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Aug 10, 2010)

*Versi Thread....*

Well I've had these two beauties, since the beginning of this year...
They have grown quite a bit since, They were 3/4" when i first got them.... now their a litle bit shy of 4"'s... Also their showing some of their adult colors...

Just wanted to share my pair...

First up is my male Gaara....
































Then here is my lady... Temari...











































so there they are... My future versi breeding pair....

Hope you all enjoyed...Thanks for viewing!!!!!!

Peace!!!


----------



## Motorkar (Aug 10, 2010)

Your versis are just a beaties! I barely belive that they grew up that fast in about 8 months Mine molted last week and she is about 10 cm LS now(4 inches), her molt measuring 8,5 cm(3,3 inches).


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Aug 10, 2010)

Motorkar said:


> Your versis are just a beaties! I barely belive that they grew up that fast in about 8 months Mine molted last week and she is about 10 cm LS now(4 inches), her molt measuring 8,5 cm(3,3 inches).


Haha Glad you noticed... i just kept them nice and fat thru out their growing stage..... I got my Pf regiment down..... Hope yours grow nice and healthy like mine's did...

Peace!!!!


----------



## Warren Bautista (Aug 10, 2010)

Very nice spiders, Armando!


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Aug 12, 2010)

Warren Bautista said:


> Very nice spiders, Armando!


Thanks Warren.... Glad you like em!!!!

Peace!!!


----------



## Motorkar (Aug 12, 2010)

Its amazing how fast they grow! Mine grew up from 6 cm to 10 cm (3,3 to 4 inches) in six months and she is now big as my B. smithi now. But somehow its like turned around whats about the feeding.... My B. smithi is a pig, she ate a lot before she started to fast and her abdomen is really huge, meanwhile versi didn't ate that much at all.


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Aug 12, 2010)

Just a few more fresh molted pics... H. mac & a P. ornata...























That's all folks!!!

Peace!!!


----------



## Assassin (Aug 12, 2010)

wonderful pictures!!!! The ornata is just gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Motorkar (Aug 12, 2010)

I agree, P. ornata is just gorgous!


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Aug 12, 2010)

Assassin said:


> wonderful pictures!!!! The ornata is just gorgeous!!!!





Motorkar said:


> I agree, P. ornata is just gorgeous!


Thanks... he's only about 2.50 - 2.75"... I cant believe their already so gorgeous at that size... cant wait till he mature's!!!

Peace!!!!


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Aug 13, 2010)

*More fresh out of a motl pics.....*

I just couldn't take enough pics of this one.....

Tapinauchenius santivincenti..... fresh out of a molt!!! Hopefully one more to go and he should be ready for some sexytime....























































This is one simple, but beautiful looking spider!!!! 

Hope you enjoyed viewing!!!

Peace!!!!


----------



## Teal (Aug 13, 2010)

*Holy awesome collection, Batman! LOVE all the new shots! 

I also adore how you're labeling your pictures... and I thought *I* was creative with it  *


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks Jai, 
Now you see what happens, when you dont come and visit us here....
Glad you like the fonts.... Thanks!!! i try to mix it up a bit and put my personal touch to it... so it's not just another T pic... .... 

Peace!!!!


----------



## opticle (Aug 14, 2010)

stunnig pics matey


----------



## BlackCat (Aug 14, 2010)

Great photos. Love the T. sanctivincenti!


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Aug 14, 2010)

opticle said:


> stunnig pics matey



Thank's Luke!!!




BlackCat said:


> Great photos. Love the T. sanctivincenti!


Thank you, same here I'm just glad he's already got a date lined up when he matures ........


Peace!!!


----------



## Teal (Aug 14, 2010)

Arachnoholic420 said:


> Thanks Jai,
> Now you see what happens, when you dont come and visit us here....
> Glad you like the fonts.... Thanks!!! i try to mix it up a bit and put my personal touch to it... so it's not just another T pic... ....
> 
> Peace!!!!


*

You keep posting pictures, and I'll keep visiting  *


----------



## Mack&Cass (Aug 15, 2010)

Arachnoholic420 said:


> I just couldn't take enough pics of this one.....
> 
> Tapinauchenius santivincenti..... fresh out of a molt!!! Hopefully one more to go and he should be ready for some sexytime....
> 
> ...


Whew our girls boyfriend is lookin' good! Do you find he's pretty nasty? Our girl pulled off a 2.5 hour long threat display last week (totally commited the whole time), all because I shined the flashlight into her enclosure to check on her.

Cass


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Aug 15, 2010)

Teal said:


> *
> 
> You keep posting pictures, and I'll keep visiting  *



Will do...... 



Mack&Cass said:


> Whew our girls boyfriend is lookin' good! Do you find he's pretty nasty? Our girl pulled off a 2.5 hour long threat display last week (totally commited the whole time), all because I shined the flashlight into her enclosure to check on her.
> 
> Cass


Im prepping him up nice for yah....  lol no have not yet to experience any type of aggression.... This one has been pretty calm.... 
So your gurl is nasty one yikes!!!... hope he doesn't get munched.... 

Peace!!!


----------



## Bosing (Aug 17, 2010)

Love your T. blondi, kabayan!!!


----------



## Teal (Aug 17, 2010)

Arachnoholic420 said:


> Will do......


*

Oh yay!  *


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Aug 21, 2010)

Bosing said:


> Love your T. blondi, kabayan!!!


well thank you....
it's actually a burgundy..... 
i messed up on the description.....  


Peace!!!


----------



## toidy (Aug 21, 2010)

awesome collection kabayan!


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Aug 25, 2010)

toidy said:


> awesome collection kabayan!


Salamat!!! Kabayan!!!


----------



## BCscorp (Aug 26, 2010)

great pics bro.


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Aug 28, 2010)

Hey man, Tnx... 
Glad to see that your e. olivacea are growing nicely..... 


Peace!!!


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Sep 8, 2010)

*Stromatopelma calceatum*

It has been a few week since the my pic post... Just wanted to share i haven't taken much photo's of her yet, but here's a few.....

Well here she is female.... Stromatopelma calceatum











































Thanks for viewing....

Peace!!!!


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Sep 12, 2010)

*Some more slings....*

Some slings i barely get to take a pics of.... anyway here they are.... had them since may, they both have molted once in my care....

Vitalius vellutinus































Acanthoscurria juruenicola

























Hope you enjoyed... Thanks for viewing!!!

Peace!!!


----------



## Bosing (Sep 14, 2010)

Nice juruenicola!!! PM me kabayan... hehe


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Sep 14, 2010)

*Darkest T!!!!!*

Well she molted about a month ago... But i have been a bit busy, So i havent had a chance to post her new gear!!!! Now that i got a bit of free time, let me take a moment share with u all... again!!!...

My Lampropelma nigerrimum... aka "Ms. Cutie Pie"  
You all can thank Protectyaaneck for her awsome name!!!































Thanks for viewing!!!!


Peace!!!!


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Sep 14, 2010)

Bosing said:


> Nice juruenicola!!! PM me kabayan... hehe


Thanks!!! Pare... Pm sent.... 

Peace!!!


----------



## Koh_ (Sep 14, 2010)

awesome Lampropelma nigerrimum.
i want one so bad haha


----------



## Hobo (Sep 14, 2010)

Yeah me too... Nice dark color...
Great pics!


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Sep 15, 2010)

Koh_ said:


> awesome Lampropelma nigerrimum.
> i want one so bad haha





Hobo said:


> Yeah me too... Nice dark color...
> Great pics!


Tnx!!! Guys!!!!!
Yes definitely she's the darkest! She is also one of the best looking T's I've seen..... 
I just lucked out with this one....
I'm not sure if there are more around here.... Or even any males....
Hopefully I can get her a mate.....


Peace!!!!
Armando


----------



## BCscorp (Sep 17, 2010)

I can look at that Lampropelma all day...what a sweet look T!
Nice feathery legs on the S. calceatum eh.

At least one of my E. olivacea is growing..the other one died....arrrgh.


----------



## Terry D (Sep 17, 2010)

Armando, L. nigerrimum= WOW, JUST freakin' WOW! :clap:


----------



## mcluskyisms (Sep 18, 2010)

Sweet thread amigo


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Sep 19, 2010)

BCscorp said:


> I can look at that Lampropelma all day...what a sweet look T!
> Nice feathery legs on the S. calceatum eh.
> 
> At least one of my E. olivacea is growing..the other one died....arrrgh.


Thanks, i can too!!! when she let's me...  Oh yes S.cals are great!!!
Sorry to hear about the  olivacea..... we need more of those here!!!



Terry D said:


> Armando, L. nigerrimum= WOW, JUST freakin' WOW! :clap:


Thanks T!!!!! Thats what i said when i saw her out with her old and now with her new wardrobe!!!
hope all is well!!!!!


Peace!!!!



mcluskyisms said:


> Sweet thread amigo


Thanks Mate!!!!


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Sep 22, 2010)

I guess here are some more pics i wanted to share... This is the female Avicularia purpurea that got i from Spyder1.0... she's about 3"...































Thanks for peeping thru!!! 

Peace!!!!


----------



## Koh_ (Sep 22, 2010)

ah...armando.
you got her from Mike! thats the one i wanted to get before. 
i've been downsizing my T collection but there are few species i still want to keep. 
beautiful purple one there


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Sep 24, 2010)

Koh_ said:


> ah...armando.
> you got her from Mike! thats the one i wanted to get before.
> i've been downsizing my T collection but there are few species i still want to keep.
> beautiful purple one there


Tnx!! Koh... yezzir her sheen is very purple!!!! Lovin this gal ATM.... Yeah, Mike hooked me up with this one..... 
Well if ever your interested.... we can always work something out....

Peace!!!!


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Sep 28, 2010)

Some more pic's........

Cyriopagopus schioedtei 












in this pic you can see the back of her throat....







Pocilotheria regalis  "Sasuke"













Thanks for viewing.... Hope you all enjoyed!!!!

PE@CE!!!!


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Oct 1, 2010)

*Ornithoctoninae sp."Malaysia"*

Just recently acquired.... here she is my Ornithoctoninae sp."Malaysia"

Looks like she due for a molt.....

































hope yall enjoyed.....

Peace!!!


----------



## Mack&Cass (Oct 2, 2010)

Glad your package came in, Armando.

I thought you didn't want any undescribed species 

She's gorgeous 

Cass


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Oct 2, 2010)

Mack&Cass said:


> Glad your package came in, Armando.
> 
> I thought you didn't want any undescribed species
> 
> ...


They did....  but not all survived...
LOL!!! I had to make an exception on this one!!!!!

I've been slowly adding more asian species to the collect...
I'm still trying to reach my pokie goal...heheh

Thank's!!!!  I agree!!!! She is a damn looker!!!!

Peace!!!!


----------



## ILoveBHO (Oct 2, 2010)

Beautiful T's! Really enjoying this thread!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Oct 3, 2010)

Armando, that o. sp. "malaysia" is awesome looking!  I don't know if it's just me or not but she already looks pretty freshly molted and it looks like she may have had a wet molt? The abdomen looks a little fishy to me. But then again it could just be the flash.  Nice T regardless.


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Oct 6, 2010)

ILoveBHO said:


> Beautiful T's! Really enjoying this thread!


Glad you are!!! tnx for veiwing!!! 




Protectyaaaneck said:


> Armando, that o. sp. "malaysia" is awesome looking!  I don't know if it's just me or not but she already looks pretty freshly molted and it looks like she may have had a wet molt? The abdomen looks a little fishy to me. But then again it could just be the flash.  Nice T regardless.


Tnx Jason, I think it's just the flash making her look that way, 
But her ab is pretty dark.... and getting darker....
cant wait to see her in her new gear!!!!

Peace!!!!


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Oct 10, 2010)

*L.v update  "Kira"*

Well here she is..... Kira my L. vioaceopes fresh out of a molt!!!!!


In the first pic if you look closely you can see the old exo on the opposite of the bright blue legs....

Here she is fresh out of a molt!!! 












































her male counter part... pulled a he/she on me:wall:... he just molted into a she!!!!! Pics to follow

Anyone looking for a fem???....



Peace!!!


----------



## Mack&Cass (Oct 11, 2010)

Wow, she's gorgeous!!

Cass


----------



## Terry D (Oct 11, 2010)

Armando, + 1 with Cass :clap:. To others- why the need for P metallica when you can have one of these awesomely-colored beauties!! 

Cheers,

Terry


----------



## Ariel (Oct 12, 2010)

What a gorgeous girl!!!


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Oct 16, 2010)

Mack&Cass said:


> Wow, she's gorgeous!!
> 
> Cass


She is... i got an extra fem a bit bigger than her... Do you want her?



Terry D said:


> Armando, + 1 with Cass :clap:. To others- why the need for P metallica when you can have one of these awesomely-colored beauties!!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Terry


Cant argue with that!!!! tnx T!!!!



Ariel said:


> What a gorgeous girl!!!


Tnx... she is one of my fav ladies!!!!


Peace!!!!!


----------



## Mack&Cass (Oct 16, 2010)

Arachnoholic420 said:


> She is... i got an extra fem a bit bigger than her... Do you want her?


Armando, why do you do this to me? hahah

PM me a price and I'll talk it over with Mackenzie 

Cass


----------



## KevinFrancisco (Oct 17, 2010)

nice collection tol! 420? ayos haha!


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Oct 23, 2010)

Mack&Cass said:


> Armando, why do you do this to me? hahah
> 
> PM me a price and I'll talk it over with Mackenzie
> 
> Cass


lol Sorry,,,  but I Will do!!!!! msg u tnx!!!!! 



KevinFrancisco said:


> nice collection tol! 420? ayos haha!


Salamat!!! lol... yeah mon!!!! 420!!!

Peace!!!


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Dec 17, 2010)

Hey all!!!! it's has been a while since i last post pics!!! got a few new pics and loading!!!!! But photo bucket sucks!!!!! taking too long!!! ill repost later!!!!!


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Dec 20, 2010)

T. stirmi.... 































Haplopelma sp vietnam..... ??? i think not sure picked this one up at the expo last fall....

























---------- Post added at 10:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:10 PM ----------

Hybrid Brachy....


----------



## Koh_ (Dec 20, 2010)

man ur t. stirmi (or blondi) is huge now!


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Dec 20, 2010)

Finally caught a pic of this gurl!!!! She is so elusive...  this was a few weeks... after her molt....







This one too... caught her playing in her web...






---------- Post added at 10:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:25 PM ----------




Koh_ said:


> man ur t. stirmi (or blondi) is huge now!


Yes man!!! Thanks to you :worship:!!!!
How's the emilia doing?


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Dec 20, 2010)

Arachnoholic420 said:


> ---------- Post added at 10:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:25 PM ----------


This pic is bad but sooooo awesome!!! Armando did you intend for this pic to look so stylized or are you just getting bored and lazy? Haha, either way bro this pic is wicked sick.


----------



## txgsxr (Dec 21, 2010)

WOW, amazing photos here. Congrats to everyone on great looking Ts.


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Dec 21, 2010)

x Mr Awesome x said:


> This pic is bad but sooooo awesome!!! Armando did you intend for this pic to look so stylized or are you just getting bored and lazy? Haha, either way bro this pic is wicked sick.



Ben.... Does it look artificial?!!! 
No im not bored or lazy it is just the way it came out...
Love this pic too!!! Tnx!!!
Havent seen u around... Hope all is well!!!! 




txgsxr said:


> WOW, amazing photos here. Congrats to everyone on great looking Ts.



Tnx man!!!!  Glad you like the pics!!!!


Peace!!!


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Dec 31, 2010)

My Female A. versi that grew like it was on steroids!!!!

Just wanted to share how awesome it is to see, How our your hard work pays off!!! 



Jan2010






June2010






Dec2010










































Peace!!!!


----------



## crawltech (Dec 31, 2010)

Very nice dude!....love the growth stages of these guys!....i had a sling take almost a year to its ultimate molt(MM), i think it took 7 or 8 molts, cant remember exactly...right in line my poeci's growth rate tho!.....


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Jan 4, 2011)

crawltech said:


> Very nice dude!....love the growth stages of these guys!....i had a sling take almost a year to its ultimate molt(MM), i think it took 7 or 8 molts, cant remember exactly...right in line my poeci's growth rate tho!.....


Tnx!!! I agree them pokies grow like weeds too!!!.....

Peace!!!!


----------



## sharpfang (Jan 4, 2011)

*Confirmed "Proof", again!!*

She "Know's", what _Time-it-Is_  Like her Owner 

A pleasant 2011 for yall Hobbyists up there in the Aurora Borealis land 

Nice images, as Usual :drool: Especially: the "hybrid" -or- "Intra-Species" T :}

- J


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Jan 9, 2011)

sharpfang said:


> She "Know's", what _Time-it-Is_  Like her Owner
> 
> A pleasant 2011 for yall Hobbyists up there in the Aurora Borealis land
> 
> ...


Haha!!!! Tnx!!!! Where have you been? Hope all is well!! 
May you have a Blessed 2011 as well!!!

Peace!!


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Mar 14, 2011)

It has been a few months since i last posted... 

Here are some pics i took last month...  

Tapinauchenius gigas






Brachypelma albiceps












Lampropelma nigerrimum "Cutie Pie"
















































Avicularia diversipes

























Tnx for viewing!!! Hope you enjoyed!!!


----------



## crawltech (Mar 14, 2011)

Good to see you back, Armando!....and also good to see your T`s aswell...iv been missing them!....very nice Lampro!, and the diversipes is awsome aswell!


----------



## Bosing (Mar 15, 2011)

Yeah, I also envy the nigerrimum.  What I have is the sp Borneo Black.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice pics man.  Cutie Pie is looking goooood.


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Mar 15, 2011)

crawltech said:


> Good to see you back, Armando!....and also good to see your T`s aswell...iv been missing them!....very nice Lampro!, and the diversipes is awsome aswell!


Tnx Levi!!! Im glad to be active again!!! it's been a struggle these past months having to renovate!!! I had to move my T's out of the house for a bit...So now the reno's done!!! I finally got to move some of my T's back!!! So now im back to taking more T pics!!!! hehe

Oh BTW what happened to your pics?  



Bosing said:


> Yeah, I also envy the nigerrimum.  What I have is the sp Borneo Black.


Tnx Mac. But dont be sad at least you have lampro, Yes sir it's been a while!!! I see you've been  busy!!! congrats on the breeding and slings!!!:clap: Good job pare!!! I hope all is well back there!!!
being so close to Japan n all... be safe!!!   



Protectyaaaneck said:


> Nice pics man.  Cutie Pie is looking goooood.


Tnx Jason .. She has calmed down a bit since you first gave her that awesome moniker!!!!! Glad you enjoyed them!!! i see you you've been busy too!!! congrats!!!



Peace gentlemen!!! tnx for welcome n viewing!!! glad to be back!!! ill see you all soon in your threads!!!!


----------



## crawltech (Mar 16, 2011)

Fred?..whos Fred...Im, Levi.....hahaha....no biggie dude..

photobucket only allows 10GB a week for uploads, and i exceeded that.....the pics will come back, soon i hope.


----------



## advan (Mar 16, 2011)

Nice Tap and Lamp! :drool:


----------



## Hobo (Mar 16, 2011)

Great new pics man, glad to see you back.
BTW, your boy's big date is drawing near... My female just molted 2 weeks ago


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Mar 17, 2011)

crawltech said:


> Fred?..whos Fred...Im, Levi.....hahaha....no biggie dude..
> 
> photobucket only allows 10GB a week for uploads, and i exceeded that.....the pics will come back, soon i hope.


My bad bro lol!!! I see 10gb  what kind of T pics are you up loading?



advan said:


> Nice Tap and Lamp! :drool:


Thank you Sir! Had the pleasure raising them from slings!!!!
The lampro is sure to drool for!!!! 



Hobo said:


> Great new pics man, glad to see you back.
> BTW, your boy's big date is drawing near... My female just molted 2 weeks ago


Tnx!!! Glad to be back my self!!! Ohh yeah!!! Nice!!! so you mean their gonna have sexy time soon!!! Hey man I can't wait!!! Let me know how that goes!!! Good luck!!!


Peace!!!!


----------



## Redneck (Mar 17, 2011)

Great shot Armando! That Lampro. is looking great! 

Hope all is well with you.


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Mar 17, 2011)

Redneck said:


> Great shot Armando! That Lampro. is looking great!
> 
> Hope all is well with you.


Tnx Tommy!!! Likewise it's been a while!!! hope all is well with you to!!!!
I dont see much of u around as well. What's keeping u?


Peace bro!!!


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Apr 10, 2011)

Just wanted to share....

P. metallica































Peace!!!!


----------



## fartkowski (Apr 10, 2011)

Very cool P. metallica Armando


----------



## crawltech (Apr 10, 2011)

Man!...by far the sweetest metallica i have ever seen!...unbelievable!

...must get me one!:worship:


----------



## Motorkar (Apr 11, 2011)

Armando really amazing P. metallica you have! On most photos looks like she's dark form but on the last one is clearly seen deep blue. Looks really nice!


----------



## Hobo (Apr 11, 2011)

Ooh I remember seeing that color form on some other forum before. P. metallica black form they called it. Very nice! Must have set you back a bit though haha.

When he matures, I guess my boy will be over for a visit after he's done with my female!


----------



## advan (Apr 11, 2011)

That's a mouth dropping spider.  :drool: Now excuse me, I have to clean my keyboard.


----------



## Motorkar (Apr 11, 2011)

Likewise, drooling with envy! :drool:


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Apr 11, 2011)

Nice looking spider.


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Apr 18, 2011)

fartkowski said:


> Very cool P. metallica Armando


Tnx Chris!!!! But it's not as cool as your collect !!!!



crawltech said:


> Man!...by far the sweetest metallica i have ever seen!...unbelievable!
> ...must get me one!:worship:


Tnx Levi, Yes she is definitely the one of best looking T's in my collection!!!!
Yes a definite a must!!!! Tnx to Koh!!!!



Motorkar said:


> Armando really amazing P. metallica you have! On most photos looks like she's dark form but on the last one is clearly seen deep blue. Looks really nice!


Tnx man!!! them lights can be deceiving.... Not sure if it's a dark form??? i believe it was the angle of the shot i took!!! the flash clearly caught that deep blue indeed!!!  



Hobo said:


> Ooh I remember seeing that color form on some other forum before. P. metallica black form they called it. Very nice! Must have set you back a bit though haha.
> 
> When he matures, I guess my boy will be over for a visit after he's done with my female!


Haha Tnx J, yeah  i also remember seeing that, cant remember:? where? though!!!!!!!
   Well anyway, I'm actually looking for some solid refrigerator box.... hoping i can move by your neighborhood... Soon enough this hobby will put me out on the streets!!!;P 

 Good looking out!!!  that's awesome she's not being receptive with John's male at the moment... so that would be a good plan!!! She'll be waiting!!!!



advan said:


> That's a mouth dropping spider.  :drool: Now excuse me, I have to clean my keyboard.



Hehe!! Tnx!!! i guess i owe u a keyboard!!!! 



Motorkar said:


> Likewise, drooling with envy! :drool:


Tnx! again!!!



Protectyaaaneck said:


> Nice looking spider.


Tnx J, 

She is just as nice as your  E. olivicea!!!!:}
Hope all is well with u n your T's!!!!



Tnx for the post and views everyone!!!!


Peace All!!!!


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Apr 20, 2011)

Well here's another one.... Fresh out of a Molt!!! 


Brachypelma emilia

























I wanted to take more pics...
But I didn't want to bother her too much.... 
I cant wait for when she hardens up..

Tnx for veiwing!!!!

Peace!


----------



## crawltech (Apr 20, 2011)

WOW!..very nice Armando,..beautiful emilia!....cant wait till mine molts


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Apr 23, 2011)

crawltech said:


> WOW!..very nice Armando,..beautiful emilia!....cant wait till mine molts


Tnx Levi!!!  T's are just so damn beautiful after they molt!!!


Peace!!!


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (May 13, 2011)

H. mac!!!


Doing the Hand's Up in the air!!!!







Showing off her pretty leg markings!!!













more shots!!!


















---------- Post added at 08:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:17 AM ----------

New Spydah Corner Section!!!

I stared to bring my some of my collect, back to my house since my basement renovations are finally over!!!!!! here's a quick peek....  It's still work in progress!!! I know better shelving would look so much better right?







Tnx for veiwing!!!


Peace!


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (May 31, 2011)

I know... i know i've been slacking.... 
Finally got a bit of time today to update this thread...
All the T's featured in this section of the thread molted in April and May... 
All pic's where taken from today...
Only one T is not wearing their fresh gear..... is the B. boehmei....

So here we go...... i hope you guys enjoy!!!



























































































ill be posting more pics tom... tnx for viewing!!!!!

Peace,


----------



## mrclean (Jun 1, 2011)

Great looking tarantulas you got there

---------- Post added 06-01-2011 at 12:02 AM ---------- Previous post was 05-31-2011 at 11:53 PM ----------

Great looking tarantulas you got there


----------



## crawltech (Jun 1, 2011)

Hey man!..awsome pics...you have any recent ones of the C. shioedtei....i would love to see her!


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Jun 1, 2011)

mrclean said:


> Great looking tarantulas you got there
> 
> ---------- Post added 06-01-2011 at 12:02 AM ---------- Previous post was 05-31-2011 at 11:53 PM ----------
> 
> Great looking tarantulas you got there


Well thank you sir!
Glad you like em...



crawltech said:


> Hey man!..awsome pics...you have any recent ones of the C. shioedtei....i would love to see her!


Sorry Levi, 
unfortunately the rest of my collect is still at my friends place...
i havent had a chance to bring them back... i was planning to take them home this week end... i will gladly take pics then.... 


Peace!!!


----------



## crawltech (Jun 1, 2011)

Awsome, thax dude...looking forward to seeing her!


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Jun 1, 2011)

crawltech said:


> Awsome, thax dude...looking forward to seeing her!


Me too i miss the rest of my collect!!!

Peace!


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Jun 2, 2011)

A. minatrix  fresh out of a molt two weeks ago......





















Peace,


----------



## BCscorp (Jun 3, 2011)

Lots of really cool spiders! Nice pics too man. I too, would really like to see the C. schioedtei.


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Jun 3, 2011)

BCscorp said:


> Lots of really cool spiders! Nice pics too man. I too, would really like to see the C. schioedtei.


Well tnx for the comment!!! Some are really cool indeed... 
Ok i guess now i need to put a pic of this gurl up.....

ill have it up n posted by tonight i hope......

Peace!!!!


----------



## mystamo (Jun 14, 2011)

Armando.. I didn't know I was in the presence of such a respected collector at that expo.. Beauty T's Nice shots.

Mo


----------



## crawltech (Jun 14, 2011)

BCscorp said:


> Lots of really cool spiders! Nice pics too man. I too, would really like to see the C. schioedtei.


You will have to check my pic thread now


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Jun 22, 2011)

mystamo said:


> Armando.. I didn't know I was in the presence of such a respected collector at that expo.. Beauty T's Nice shots.
> 
> Mo


Mo... Tnx... 
Tho I'm just your regular bro that love's T's!!!
Glad to see your active on the boards!!!
Talk to you soon!



crawltech said:


> You will have to check my pic thread now


Sorry Desi...  Levi's got her now, she's already showing him some love!!!...;P


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Jun 23, 2011)

Just more pics to share...



































Mature male...



















Tnx for veiwing!!! More pics coming soon... some new additions....

Peace!!!


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Jun 23, 2011)

some pokies...


P. pederseni



















P. regalis  








Peace!!!


----------



## crawltech (Jun 23, 2011)

Sick set of poeci pics bro!...keep em comin!


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Jun 24, 2011)

crawltech said:


> Sick set of poeci pics bro!...keep em comin!


Thanks man, 
just sorting out my pics... 
but i got more for yah.... 

Peace!


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Jun 24, 2011)

Excuse these shot's... they where taken from an Iphone4...
the battery was out on the regular cam i use....

This was taken on sunday june the 19th.......

So here we go.... My first sac of P.irminia's!!!! 
The mom did all the work on this one.... bred her in nov...i havent seen her since Feb!!!
i knew something was up... So i made sure she wasn't disturb!!!
4 month's later....
Here's what came out when i decided to take her tube web out!!!!

1st instars 




















There's about 80 little guy's rough estimate maybe more or less.....

Peace!


----------



## crawltech (Jun 24, 2011)

Congrats dude!...P. irminias are some of the fastest 1i's i have ever seen!


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Jun 24, 2011)

crawltech said:


> Congrats dude!...P. irminias are some of the fastest 1i's i have ever seen!


Tnx man!! 

Btw here are the pics of your fresh out of a molt gurl.....


Phormictopus auratus...

























Peace!!!


----------



## crawltech (Jun 25, 2011)

Wow...she is beautiful, and seemes to have gained a lil size aswell......I thought she was P. cubensis tho?....

EDIT: after further investiagtion, turns out P. auratus, and P. cubensis are one in the same?...

heres a lil link

http://www.google.ca/imgres?imgurl=...a=X&ei=8WYFTpbqG-fmiALqsYysDQ&ved=0CB0Q9QEwAQ


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Jun 25, 2011)

crawltech said:


> Wow...she is beautiful, and seemes to have gained a lil size aswell......I thought she was P. cubensis tho?....
> 
> EDIT: after further investiagtion, turns out P. auratus, and P. cubensis are one the the same?...
> 
> ...



Yeah i researched and they ended up to being the same... 
so the proper description would now be P. auartus.....

Thanks man!!!

Peace!!!!


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Jun 25, 2011)

More... Pics....

something new... 
Orphnaecus sp. philippines / sipalay (female)













Peace!


----------



## VinceG (Jun 25, 2011)

Nice pictures!
You'll love the colors on this Orphnaecus when it freshly molts, they are beautiful. 
Mine is evil though, I can't even open his enclosure without her getting away!


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Jun 25, 2011)

Tnx Vince...

Yes i got lucky with her... 
She decided to sit for a few shot's, before she teleported under my foot!!!
For sure i can't wait till she molt's... 
She still shows off quite a bit of color...it all depends on the lighting.... That would do for now...

Peace Bro,


----------



## advan (Jun 25, 2011)

Congrats on the irminias! And nice pics as always!


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Jun 26, 2011)

Tnx Advan, 

Their starting to show some color on their legs... they are starting to turn black.... ill get some shot's and post so y'all can see.... 

Peace!


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Jun 26, 2011)

More....













Tnx for viewing!!

Peace!!!


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Jun 27, 2011)

Poecilotheria formosa







Trying out different lighting and diffuser....






















Peace!!!


----------



## Bosing (Jun 27, 2011)

How big is your L. nigerrimum?  Hope you breed her someday!


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Jun 28, 2011)

Bosing said:


> How big is your L. nigerrimum?  Hope you breed her someday!


She's at 5.5" going on 6" atm.... 
I will try..... that's if i can find a male!!!

---------- Post added at 12:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:37 PM ----------

Avicularia braunshauseni







Peace!!!


----------



## BCscorp (Jun 29, 2011)

nice pic!!!


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Jun 30, 2011)

BCscorp said:


> nice pic!!!


Tnx man! One of my favorite pic as well!


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Jul 1, 2011)

just a pic....








Peace!!!!


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Jul 3, 2011)

P. murinus showing some love!!!













Peace!!


----------



## Fred (Jul 4, 2011)

Great pictures Armando!

You know if you ever want to give that diversipes up, I'm your man!


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Fred said:


> Great pictures Armando!
> 
> You know if you ever want to give that diversipes up, I'm your man!


Tnx!!

OK ok... ill keep that in mind....

Peace for now!!!!


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Aug 10, 2011)

Some more breeding... nothing fancy... one of my pair obt's getting it on....
these shot's were taken from the first pairing...

Paired up 08June2011...
















































sorry about the pics i couldn't get a good shot of the insertions....


So since that time ... a certain tragic event had happened in my life, and i really haven't been focusing on my T's...


Well since im slowly coming around...knowing that life needs to go on... 
So today i deciced to check up on my T's... totally forgeting about having bred my P. murnus...
guess what... she had a nice suprise for me..... A nice fat sac!!! my guess is that the sac is about a week or two old... 







im leaving the sac till the end of the month... but i will be keeping a close watch.....

Thanks for veiwing...

Peace,


----------



## crawltech (Aug 10, 2011)

Sick pics as always Armando!...good luck wit the sac!


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks Levi! 
Hopefully it's a good one....
I know I've been slacking on the thread! I got a ton i still need to post..
And just took some more... Anyway glad u like em!!! 

Peace,


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Aug 17, 2011)

So here are some more pic's that i wanted to share...
Haven't had a chance to show u all a follow up on these guy's... 
anyway here it is.... 

P.irminia's 1st instar to 2nd instar....













This one had a molt stuck, but pulled thru...






Getting some warmth from each other....






The huddle....












2nd instar


















a day after






a week and packing












oh your wondering where are the breeding pic's:?????







there you go...;P



Thanks for viewing...

hope you all enjoyed!!!!

Peace!!!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Aug 17, 2011)

Congrats man! What was the final count?


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Aug 17, 2011)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Congrats man! What was the final count?


Tnx Jason,
There was 97 final count.... 
Not one casualty...
They all survived...:biggrin:

The last pic i had about 50 rehoused...

Peace,


----------



## advan (Aug 17, 2011)

Nice work man! Thats a pretty momma.:clap:


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Aug 17, 2011)

Tnx man... 
She was one of Spyder1.0's sling... I also had her since she was 1"....
Indeed, she turned out to be a great Momma, and a good looking one as well....

Peace,


----------



## Drakk (Aug 18, 2011)

Stunning pics!


----------



## crawltech (Aug 18, 2011)

Crazy how the #'s vary from sac to sac, within the same sp.  ...my last P. irminia sac had about 220., and she isnt even full size yet, still a young lady.....I have another female holding a sac right now, that looks like it might only have 50-75 in it..very small....

..anyways!...congrats again man!..they are awsome lil T's


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Aug 21, 2011)

Drakk said:


> Stunning pics!


Thanks bro.... Glad you like em... 



crawltech said:


> Crazy how the #'s vary from sac to sac, within the same sp.  ...my last P. irminia sac had about 220., and she isnt even full size yet, still a young lady.....I have another female holding a sac right now, that looks like it might only have 50-75 in it..very small....
> 
> ..anyways!...congrats again man!..they are awsome lil T's


yeah i know eh...  i think it all depends on how many times your male gets successful insertions... the more breeding the more insertions and when there are more insertions, the female holds more male sperm to use to fertilize.....so i believe, this way they will produce more eggs? Just my opinion by the way....... nothing scientifically proven.. but i will try an  experiment on this matter...to see if sac size varies from amount of  successful insertion.... or depending on how many times you breed them... i know first time moms always have smaller sacs.... so lets see next time i breed her ill only pair her once... to see if she will lay the same amount? or more or less?....

Good luck on your sacs too.. i know these guys are great... great starter t's IMO, one of my top five....

Peace bro's,


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Aug 23, 2011)

Poecilotheria thread.......

My P. miranda


This female, I had since she was 3/4"...
One of my first poec's and T's on this thread..... 
You can see how much she has grown since....
She tends to be a bit shy and more on the reclusive side...
So i dont see much of her...
Since she had just molted and i was doing some cage maintenance... 
I decided to take a few pics..... 
So here she is.... my beastly lady "Kurenia"...





































Tnx again for veiwing... I hope you all enjoyed...

Peace,


----------



## advan (Aug 23, 2011)

Beautiful girl Armando!


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Aug 28, 2011)

advan said:


> Beautiful girl Armando!


Thanks Chad, She is one of my favorite Poec's....

Peace,


----------



## crawltech (Aug 28, 2011)

Awsome miranda!...mine is on the reclusive side aswell!.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Aug 29, 2011)

Good lookin miranda, nice pics Armando!


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Sep 2, 2011)

crawltech said:


> Awsome miranda!...mine is on the reclusive side aswell!.





Protectyaaaneck said:


> Good lookin miranda, nice pics Armando!



Thanks guys... 

Peace,


----------



## paassatt (Sep 2, 2011)

Those P. irminia slings are nice looking! They rival the C. cyaneopubescens when it comes to good looking slings.


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Sep 2, 2011)

paassatt said:


> Those P. irminia slings are nice looking! They rival the C. cyaneopubescens when it comes to good looking slings.



There are some others like the A. versi.... they are great looking slings as well... But your right they are both lookers... 
thanks for viewing my thread....

Peace,


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Sep 2, 2011)

*Peternochilus murinus aka "OBT"  breeding update....*

Hey all,


  As you all know i paired my obt not so long ago and she laid a sac...
it has now been about a full month since that time...
So now it's time to pull the sac.... and here is how it went....:biggrin:

So here are the pics.....

























She wondering what is going on?:?







Now she knows what's up! and she's pissed!...







With a little camera magic... Tada.... i got her secured......







So i proceed....

























and this is what i got 86 beautiful little slings!!!

























So it was a success!!! So there you have it... 


Thanks for viewing....


Peace,
Armando aka "Arachno"


----------



## Hobo (Sep 3, 2011)

Hey, congrats man!
Looks like that bootleg E. olivacea  was the real deal after all!


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Sep 12, 2011)

Hobo said:


> Hey, congrats man!
> Looks like that bootleg E. olivacea  was the real deal after all!



Haha yes Jason... He pulled out to be the real deal....
Im happy that he got it in... BTW he passed away over the weekend...
At least he was able to produce some offspring's...


Peace,


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Oct 19, 2011)

I know i know...... i've been slacking... 
Just to let you all know im still active...
Also wanted to share this 

P. pederseni Mature female....
























More pics to come....


Peace,


----------



## advan (Oct 19, 2011)

She is a looker!  Too bad there's an imaginery line between us because I have a fresh boy for her.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Oct 19, 2011)

Mmmmm, she's gorgeous. Nice shots, Armando.


----------



## BCscorp (Oct 20, 2011)

Awesome pics Armando!


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Oct 22, 2011)

advan said:


> She is a looker!  Too bad there's an imaginery line between us because I have a fresh boy for her.


I know eh, i wish you can just trow him over with that imaginary line... Damn:wall: borders.....
Thjanks tho... :idea: if we can only make them borders disappear Hmmm...:idea: 



Protectyaaaneck said:


> Mmmmm, she's gorgeous. Nice shots, Armando.



Thank you, she is one gorgeous T.... Just like your ladies!!!:big grin:




BCscorp said:


> Awesome pics Armando!


Well thanks to you, For this lovely specimen!!!!
I wouldn't have a model to take pictures of if it wasn't for you!!!!


Thank you all for viewing... will be posting more pics soon....

Peace!!!!


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Oct 26, 2011)

As promised here are more pics....

So the other day i went and picked up a T from another member on the boards... here up north, not too many of us have mature specimens of certain species... in my venture he decided to show me the rest of his collection.... to cut the long story short he showed me his  Mf Nhandu tripepii....   
This was the first time i saw something this beautiful.... we barely see much of these in the hobby...... so i asked if i can take a few pics to share....

This is nyx25 N. tripepii



















Peace,

---------- Post added 10-26-2011 at 12:23 PM ----------

And some more of my own....


T. santivincenti












P. muticus













B. albiceps







Tnx for vewing!!!

Peace,


----------



## Crysta (Oct 26, 2011)

Arachnoholic420 said:


> Mf Nhandu tripepii....
> 
> ---------- Post added 10-26-2011 at 12:23 PM ----------
> 
> ...


Wow the tripepii is so beautiful. I think that is one I would like to keep even if it has flickies. So pretty! 
The muticus and the santivincenti is something else too! Both are on my wishlist


----------



## BrettG (Oct 26, 2011)

Awesome tripepii!I can already tell that the pics do NOT do her justice.I love both of ours,but the hairs KILL me.Hands down the best looking and most interesting in the genus IMHO.Too bad they are so darn hard to come by. I do not think I have EVER seen slings FS...


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Oct 27, 2011)

Crysta said:


> Wow the tripepii is so beautiful. I think that is one I would like to keep even if it has flickies. So pretty!
> The muticus and the santivincenti is something else too! Both are on my wishlist



I would say... yes it would be a next addition... amazing looking T... 




BrettG said:


> Awesome tripepii!I can already tell that the pics do NOT do her justice.I love both of ours,but the hairs KILL me.Hands down the best looking and most interesting in the genus IMHO.Too bad they are so darn hard to come by. I do not think I have EVER seen slings FS...


yes i agree those pics where taken from a phone cam... i wish i would have brought my reg set up.... so i can show you what this lady was all about... but i think my iPhone 4 made some justice.... anyway I'm glad you enjoyed this T as much as i did....

Peace,


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Oct 29, 2011)

My H. mac's... welcome hug!!!

She's always happy to see me and to show me some love!!!







and B. smith juvi....







Peace,
Armando


----------



## Motorkar (Oct 30, 2011)

Armando, great pictures as and spiders as always !


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Nov 1, 2011)

Motorkar said:


> Armando, great pictures as and spiders as always !


Thanks man, Like wise.... Glad to see that your still around!!! 


Peace,
Armando


----------



## advan (Nov 1, 2011)

Pic request! New additions and more of that _Tapinauchenius santivincenti_. Please and Thank you.


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Nov 23, 2011)

advan said:


> Pic request! New additions and more of that _Tapinauchenius santivincenti_. Please and Thank you.


Ok Chad Pic's are coming soon...  I just got back from my Cuban vacation .. Cuba Libre!!!
But i do have few pics i'd like to share... Just a few pics of me and my colleagues from Tarantula Canada at the last Ajax Reptile Expo... 
Good time's with Amanda "TheRedQueen" & Moe @ the TC booth... 























































and Chad this one's for you... i dont believe they were selling Tarantula's....







That's all folk's!!!


Peace,
Armando

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan (Nov 23, 2011)

That's so funny, I was checking one of those girls out in the first pic(you can see her cut off a little) and was going to ask about her and then voila, you came through. :worship: 

Looking forward to the pics!  - Chad


----------



## Motorkar (Nov 23, 2011)

Some sweet scorpy man ! looks great ! So much spiders ! *drools*


----------



## crawltech (Nov 23, 2011)

Hey dude!....nice pics!, looks like you wer havin a blast at the TC booth...

...and that is a beautiful tripepii...I happen to have a few of these.

you gots PM!


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Nov 28, 2011)

advan said:


> That's so funny, I was checking one of those girls out in the first pic(you can see her cut off a little) and was going to ask about her and then voila, you came through. :worship:
> 
> Looking forward to the pics!  - Chad




Np anytime... my friend, and yes Pics are Coming soon, once i get all my vacation pics sorted out....



Motorkar said:


> Some sweet scorpy man ! looks great ! So much spiders ! *drools*


Yezzir Amanda had this uv flash light that i used to take that pic... not the best pic, but your right that pic looks great... i actually took that scorpion home with me... ill take more shot's of her soon...
Thanks meng!!!




crawltech said:


> Hey dude!....nice pics!, looks like you wer havin a blast at the TC booth...
> 
> ...and that is a beautiful tripepii...I happen to have a few of these.
> 
> you gots PM!


Expo's are always a blast... We had a good turn out, there was heavy traffic at both most thru out the day, made the day go by so fast....
Im planning a trip out west for a week... let me know whats good... pm me...

peace,
Armando


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Mar 20, 2014)

It has been quite sometime.... looking back at my old pics makes me want to come back and start posting pics again....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Feb 5, 2016)

It never fails to make me smile looking back at the good ole days... wishing more  and more on getting back.... Just wanted to hello to all the my fellow enthusiast! PEACE!!!


----------

